# Voracious eating



## mich (Sep 28, 2013)

My mice lately are eating very voraciously. Any reason for this?


----------



## FranticFur (Apr 17, 2014)

Have you witnessed the chowing down or is the food just gone?
Mice, especially ones with cage-mates to compete with, love to stash their food even when the food is plentiful. So perhaps they are hiding it.
As to why they are doing this all of a sudden could be a change in diet or change in the amount of food given.


----------

